# Neue SMS von Wodibo



## Superingo (21. Juni 2002)

So eben traf folgende Nachricht von meiner Keule ein:

Angeln klappt leider nicht. Hab zwar Boot gefunden, aber keine Mitangler  :c , allein ist zu teuer #d 
Geh ich eben am Sonntag tauchen, gibt geile Fotos fürs Board :z  Gruß Dieter

Er kann ja nächste Woche selbst berichten. Auf die Fotos freue ich mir schon, obwohl ich das Fotographische können meines Bruders arg bezweifeln muß, wegen der krummen Finger  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Juni 2002)

Ist ja echt schade das es mit dem angeln nicht klappt.
Aber schnorcheln hat auch was schönes.

Ingo,ich glaube das gibt langsam Haue von Deinem großen Bruder. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Hauslaigner (21. Juni 2002)

und ich dachte, er wäre Deine große Schwester...... :q  :q 

Aber so ein Boot alleine zu mieten, geht wirklich ins Geld.


----------



## Pete (21. Juni 2002)

> Auf die Fotos freue ich mir schon, obwohl ich das Fotographische können meines Bruders arg bezweifeln muß, wegen der krummen Finger


Es wird sich doch hier nicht um eine chronische Onanitis handeln, oder?... :q


----------



## masch1 (21. Juni 2002)

Taaaatüüüütaaaaataaaaa


> chronische Onanitis


Oh,oh Pete das wird Hausi und wodi gaaaaaarnicht gefallen :q  :q  :q 

BFF wo seit ihr...... ich weiß 50% beim schnorcheln in Ägypten
und 50% schon fast im gelobten Land Norge
#d #d #d

Man da könten wir ja die Sau rauslassen


----------



## Hauslaigner (21. Juni 2002)

.......ja ja, da ist die Katze fast aus´m Haus, da tanzen die Mäuse schon aufm Tisch :q


----------



## Kunze (22. Juni 2002)

Hallo! Schade das der Bootsangelausflug ins Wasser fällt, aber ich denke für die Preise kann man auch eine Woche ins gelobte Land fahren. Schnorchelbilder sind doch auch nicht zu verachten. Schöne Grüße. #h


----------



## Michel (22. Juni 2002)

> chronische Onanitis


ohh man ich hau ma weg, ich glaube das heißt im Fall von Wodibo aber Masturbitis  :q  nee aber mal im erst is ja echt schade das es mit dem angeln nicht geklappt hat, aber sich die Unterwasserwelt mal von unten anzugucken hat ja auch was für sich.

Gruß Michel


----------



## hecht24 (23. Juni 2002)

:m:m:m


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2002)

Wieso nimmt Wodibo denn seine Angel nicht mit beim Tauchen ??  Da sieht er doch dann sofort was er da Angelt :q:q

Boote in Äypten sind eigendlich erschwinglich. Man muss nur handeln wie Sau und eventuell erst Nachmittags bis in die Nacht rein Angeln. Kostet dann nur noch knapp die Hälfte. Bester Preis für eine 36´´ Yacht war bei mir ca. 300,- DM für ca. 8h Angeln. ( Nachdem ich mein Lehrgeld bezahlt hatte ca. 700,- DM   :c )


----------

